# Hey all you fashionistas...



## Jagermeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Do you have a preference as to the brand of your gi?  Any one that you prefer over the others in your closet?  Why?  (By the way, the fashionista thing was a joke; I'm not really interested in which ones look the prettiest, just the functionality and comfort.)


----------



## Sam (Dec 17, 2005)

Brushed Cotten Ki gis.

freakin expensive.

freakin wonderful.

they never die. they are so comfortable, soft. My instructors have Ki gis older than myself - by 10 years.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 17, 2005)

My ATAMA gi is my favorite but it cost twice as much as any other gi I own. I like it A LOT but I still haven't decided if it was worth it yet.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

I use century's ten ounce gi, it is almost shredded after four only four years if that. A friend of mine uses only proforce 10-14 ounce gis, and they handle punishment very well. I think so far proforce gis seem to be the best comparing the two, or the type of stiching the companies use (I forget what they are exactly though). I say give proforce a try, like I will soon or something like it.


----------



## sandan (Dec 20, 2005)

KI Gi's have been by far my favorite.  Compared to the other really expensive brands, this gi is very well priced and they last a long time.  I have 2 of them and they only get better the more you wear them.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 20, 2005)

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Do you have a preference as to the brand of your gi? Any one that you prefer over the others in your closet? Why? (By the way, the fashionista thing was a joke; I'm not really interested in which ones look the prettiest, just the functionality and comfort.)


 
Are you looking for a Grappling gi?  I don't do too much grappling anymore, but I have a unbranded hand me down Judo gi and my Juka Primo gi.  I like the Primo but I haven't had that much experience with other brands.

Lamont


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2005)

My Favorite Grappling Gi is Mundial weave Atama (bleached white) my black atama single weave is pretty awesome too. golden tiger is nice and soft but man...those things put off so much lint. My Hsu Judogi is durable, and held up to 3 years of Aikido and a little BJJ before I switched to Atama. Mizuno is supposed to good too. 

as for the joke....Koral are by far the prettiest...lol


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 21, 2005)

Love my Ouano...reasonably priced and wears like iron.  Atama has been good and Koral are great - just expensive.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 21, 2005)

My 14 oz.Juka Gold does the job, soft and easy to roll in.. protects me from mat burn nicely


----------

